# Next LibreOffice error



## talsamon (Jun 30, 2014)

Updating to libreoffice-4.2.5_2 on FreeBSD-9.2 and FreeBSD-10.0


```
checking for hyphen.h... yes
checking for struct _HyphenDict.cset... no
configure: error: no. You are sure you have altlinuyhyph headers?
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
```

`less /usr/local/include/hyphen.h`:


```
....
struct _HyphenDict {
  /* user options */
  char lhmin;    /* lefthyphenmin: min. hyph. distance from the left side */
  char rhmin;    /* righthyphenmin: min. hyph. distance from the right side */
  char clhmin;   /* min. hyph. distance from the left compound boundary */
  char crhmin;   /* min. hyph. distance from the right compound boundary */
  char * nohyphen; /* comma separated list of characters or character
                    sequences with forbidden hyphenation */
  int nohyphenl; /* count of elements in nohyphen */
  /* system variables */
  int num_states;
==>  char cset[MAX_NAME];
  int utf8;
  HyphenState *states;
  HyphenDict *nextlevel;
};
...
```


----------



## talsamon (Jun 30, 2014)

Solved with the new version of textproc/hyphen.


----------



## talsamon (Jul 1, 2014)

Some things I do not understand:

I make `portmaster -o java/openjdk7 openjdk6.`

editors/libreoffice re-installs openjdk6. And `sudo pkg autoremove` gives:


```
Deinstallation has been requested for the following 2 packages:

	apache-ant-1.9.3
	openjdk6-b31_4,1
```

openjdk only install-dependency?


----------



## raul_comodoro (Oct 9, 2014)

*A solution to install LibreOffice*

I have reading about errors when installing LibreOffice from ports, because of I have had the same kind of errors trying to install it.

My procedure to install was as follows:

  OS: FreeBSD 8.2 RC - upgraded to 8.4 RC
  The system installed is almost empty, just the OS and a few programs needed to work with (portmaster, sudo, etc.), no graphics desktops, X11, or other thirty parts programs.

  Environment variable *PACKAGESITE ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports ... le/Latest/*
  Better working with the latest stable packages.

  Don't use ports -- a lot of errors, and huge time to end up for.

  I used 
	
	



```
pkg_add -rv libreoffice
```
  The package libreoffice.tbz exists on the* "stable branch"*, it does not on 8.4 RC packages.

  After various times trying the commad (stopped in the middle of the process, I don´t know why or how), libreoffice was installed on the OS.

  Then I'll have to install everything needed to run in graphic mode (Xorg, desktops, etc.)

  May be this procedure can help to any people having problems when compiling from the ports.


----------



## pkubaj (Oct 9, 2014)

Why don't you just upgrade to 8.4-RELEASE (or higher) and use pkg(8)?
BTW, ports work great here on releng/10.1.


----------

